# مكنة سي ان سي تونسية و اعمالها شوف



## chawkiz (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بعض اعمال المكنة التي صنعتها و هده المكنة الثالثة 
































المزيد ان اردتم



و شكرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله تبارك الله لا قوة إلا بالله

أعمال رائعة بارك الله فيك وبارك لك

معلم كبير يا عم شوقي


----------



## ابو بحـر (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي لك اخي شوقي 
كيف حالك اعمال رائعة يا بطل شيء جميل جدا تسلم ايدك 
كما عرفتك مبدع 
تحياتي لك مرة ثانية


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم سلام خاص للاخ ابو البحر ونتمى يكون بخير وطبعا السلام ليك ايضا اخى شوقى واعمالك بصراحة مدهشه ياريت تدلنا على الطريق


----------



## chawkiz (30 سبتمبر 2010)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> سلام عليكم سلام خاص للاخ ابو البحر ونتمى يكون بخير وطبعا السلام ليك ايضا اخى شوقى واعمالك بصراحة مدهشه ياريت تدلنا على الطريق



مرحبا بكم جميعا شكرا لكم ان شاء الله سوف اتصل بكم عندما يصبح في رصيدي اكتر من 50 مشاركة


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ابعت ليك الاميل على رسالة خاصه ضفنى عندك عايزين نتكلم على الاميل


----------



## chawkiz (2 أكتوبر 2010)

هده ان شاء الله قيد الانشاء


----------



## faicel (2 أكتوبر 2010)

salut mon frère, je suis un jeune tunisien (concepteur mouliste) est j'ai 2 ans que je cherche a fabriquer une machine cnc mais j'ai toujours une problème au niveau de l'électrique est ce que tu peut m'aider juste a ce niveau


----------



## chawkiz (2 أكتوبر 2010)

bien sure si tu veut contact moi 

je suis toujour disponible


----------



## رضا كامل (3 أكتوبر 2010)

ما شاء الله ألف مبروك الماكينة الجميلة و المنتجات الرائعة
لكن ما يزيد الأمر جمالا أيضا بلاشك هو لمسة الفن الراقي الواضحة في المنتجات .
أتمنى لو أضبف للماكينة أيضا شفاط لشفط نشارة الخشب من أمام راوتر الحفر حفاظا عليه و حفاظا على القلاووظات و أعمدة الدلائل و البلي .
أنعم الله عليكم بالنجاح و التوفيق و رزقكم المزيد من الفكر الجميل و التنفيذ الأجمل .


----------



## chawkiz (3 أكتوبر 2010)

رضا كامل قال:


> ما شاء الله ألف مبروك الماكينة الجميلة و المنتجات الرائعة
> لكن ما يزيد الأمر جمالا أيضا بلاشك هو لمسة الفن الراقي الواضحة في المنتجات .
> أتمنى لو أضبف للماكينة أيضا شفاط لشفط نشارة الخشب من أمام راوتر الحفر حفاظا عليه و حفاظا على القلاووظات و أعمدة الدلائل و البلي .
> أنعم الله عليكم بالنجاح و التوفيق و رزقكم المزيد من الفكر الجميل و التنفيذ الأجمل .




شكرا صديقي 

ان شاء الله سوف اضع للمكنة شفاط قوي 

الان استعمل شفاط يدوي


----------



## chawkiz (4 أكتوبر 2010)

تفضلو اجلسو لقد صنعت لكم هده الكراسي 

لنتناقش


----------



## chawkiz (7 مايو 2011)

new work




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (7 مايو 2011)

ather photo
new new work 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (7 مايو 2011)

ather work 



[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (7 مايو 2011)

see this 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (7 مايو 2011)

and this




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (7 مايو 2011)

tray this 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (7 مايو 2011)

see more




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (7 مايو 2011)

more and more 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (7 مايو 2011)

tour iffel 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (7 مايو 2011)

my childrens



[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (7 مايو 2011)

and more 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## maher_guizeni (7 مايو 2011)

و لله اعمالك بصراحة مدهشه 
أخوك ماهر من سوسة
إنشاء الله اتصل بك عن قريب


----------



## chawkiz (9 مايو 2011)

شكرا و هناك المزيد من العمال ان شاء الله


----------



## chawkiz (11 مايو 2011)

المزيد




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (11 مايو 2011)

المزيد




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (11 مايو 2011)

المزيد





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (11 مايو 2011)

المزيد





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (11 مايو 2011)

المزيد




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (11 مايو 2011)

المزيد




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (11 مايو 2011)

المزيد




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (11 مايو 2011)

المزيد 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (11 مايو 2011)

المزيد 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (16 مايو 2011)

هناك المزيد من الاعمال ان شاء الله تعجبكم 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (16 مايو 2011)

و هذه اعمال اخرى 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي شوقي اعمالك رائعة وفقك الله انت مجتهد و اي مساعدة تريدها انا حاضر اذا تعسر عليك شيء راسلني


----------



## chawkiz (16 مايو 2011)

ابو بحـر قال:


> اخي شوقي اعمالك رائعة وفقك الله انت مجتهد و اي مساعدة تريدها انا حاضر اذا تعسر عليك شيء راسلني



شكرا اخي او بحر


----------



## asdsalah (17 مايو 2011)

ما شاء الله عمل روعة ودقيق
الله يزيدك علم


----------



## chawkiz (18 مايو 2011)

و ان شاء الله كل يوم ستجدون الجديد من الاعمال 

لانني تقريبا جعلت كل وقتي في مجال السي ان سي 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (18 مايو 2011)

و هذا المزيد 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (18 مايو 2011)

المزيد 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (18 مايو 2011)

المزيد 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (18 مايو 2011)

المزيد 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (18 مايو 2011)

و ايضا 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (18 مايو 2011)

المزيد 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (18 مايو 2011)

المزيد




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (31 مايو 2011)

more 3d 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (31 مايو 2011)

3d fish 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (31 مايو 2011)

المزيد ان امكن 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (1 يونيو 2011)

أعمال جدا رائعة .... وفقك الله وإلى الأمام


----------



## alfa2x2 (2 يونيو 2011)

الله يبارك


----------



## abo_slaim (3 يونيو 2011)

من اجمل الاعمال 
بوركت


----------



## rebaifares (5 يونيو 2011)

أعمال رائعة أخي
هل يمكننا التواصل و كيف؟


----------



## chawkiz (17 يونيو 2011)

ألمزيد 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (17 يونيو 2011)

المزيد المزيد




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (17 يونيو 2011)

المزيد 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (17 يونيو 2011)

المزيد 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (17 يونيو 2011)

المزيد 



[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (17 يونيو 2011)

و المزيد 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (17 يونيو 2011)

المزيد 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (17 يونيو 2011)

المزيد 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ولا قوة إلا بالله

اللهم بارك لأخي شوقي وزده من فضلك

وأبشرك يا شوقي وانتظر صور اعمالي قريبا إن شاء الله


----------



## ali hedi (18 يونيو 2011)

Belle travaux bonne chance


----------



## chawkiz (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا 

و اليك هذه 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (20 يونيو 2011)

المزيد ان شاء الله 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (20 يونيو 2011)

للتوضيح 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (21 يونيو 2011)

فنان ربنا يوفقك
افكار جميله
تدعو للاعجاب و التقدير
:77::77::77::77:


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (21 يونيو 2011)

عندى سؤال ما هو البرنامج المستخدم لل3d ?


----------



## chawkiz (21 يونيو 2011)

محمد -الهوارى قال:


> عندى سؤال ما هو البرنامج المستخدم لل3d ?




السلام صديقي

البرنامج المستعمل في 3 دي هو 3دي cut

3dCUT


----------



## ابو كر (25 يونيو 2011)

ما شاء الله عمل رائع وجميل 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## chawkiz (27 يونيو 2011)

حولت موضوع جامع عقبة هنا ليكون كل شيء في موضوع واحد




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (27 يونيو 2011)

المزيد 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (29 يونيو 2011)

هنا بعض الاعمال 

و منها على الاكريليك 




[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## walid_022 (29 يونيو 2011)

ما شاء الله


----------



## النجار2 (30 يونيو 2011)

يا ابو فادى يا جامددددددددد رائع رائع يا ابو فادى


----------



## chawkiz (1 يوليو 2011)

النجار2 قال:


> يا ابو فادى يا جامددددددددد رائع رائع يا ابو فادى


شكرا على هذه الردودو 

و مشكورين كل الاخوان 

و في العالم العربي ينقصنا الدعم الكامل من الدولة 

لكي نكون في المستوى الرفيع 

و ممكن ان نتقدم على الغرب 

و لكن بامكانيات بسيطة لا نستطيع الا ان نتاخر 

و شكرا


----------



## طهيري (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخي شوقس على هذا العمل الرائع و الجميل ويزداد شكري و الدعاء الك بالخير اذا تكرمة ووضحت لى نوع وصورة ريشة الحفر او القطع (outil)التي استعملتها في اعمالك
انا من الجزائر لم اجد الانواع الصغيرة القطر 
شكرا


----------



## chawkiz (7 يوليو 2011)

طهيري قال:


> شكرا اخي شوقس على هذا العمل الرائع و الجميل ويزداد شكري و الدعاء الك بالخير اذا تكرمة ووضحت لى نوع وصورة ريشة الحفر او القطع (outil)التي استعملتها في اعمالك
> انا من الجزائر لم اجد الانواع الصغيرة القطر
> شكرا



شكرا 

في الحقيقة ان البنط كلها مستوردة من الصين و قد اشتريت كمية لا باس بها من مقاس 

0.8 مليمتر 1 مليمتر 1.5 مليمتر 2 ملي 3 ملي 3.25 ملي 4 ة 5 6 7 8 

و بالطبع كانت مختلفة متر 

3 مليمتر 10 انوا ع منها 1 فليت 2 فليت 3 فليت 4 فليت او 3مليمتر بشكل v

و 3 مليمتر بشكل مختلف 

لدي ما يقارب 750 بنط من الصين و المانيا


----------



## alfa2x2 (7 يوليو 2011)

انت فنان


----------



## chawkiz (11 يوليو 2011)

الجديد 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (11 يوليو 2011)

و ايضا 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (20 يوليو 2011)

قص الخفاف في شكل كلمات 




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ahmednos (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*ماشاء الله*

ماشاء الله عليك اخي الحبيب مبدع واسال الله يوفقك


----------



## ahmednos (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن اخي ترسل لي معلومات الاتصال بك

أخوك 
أحمد


----------



## tawfik509 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

ماشأ الله ﻻقوة اﻻ بالله
اعمال رائعة وموهبة فائقة وفقك الله لما هو افضل من هذا ويأتيك من فضله العظيم 
ويكفيك شر الحاسدين


----------



## بلال زبيب (11 نوفمبر 2011)

أنعم الله عليك بالنجاح و التوفيق والى الامام


----------



## opmm6_ta (14 نوفمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله
اخي الكريم ممكن تدلنا على المصنع الصيني الذي شريت منه ريش الحفر والقطع


----------



## chawkiz (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الجديد 




[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chawkiz (20 نوفمبر 2011)

opmm6_ta قال:


> ما شاء الله
> اخي الكريم ممكن تدلنا على المصنع الصيني الذي شريت منه ريش الحفر والقطع



بالطبع 


هذا هو اللنك و فيه كل انواع البنط


http://huaruitool.en.alibaba.com/productgrouplist-210491530/Double_Flute_End_Mill.html#products






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## opmm6_ta (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## opmm6_ta (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الى الاخ صاحب الموضوع
هل يمكن المساهمة في ارفاق بعض الزخارف الاسلامية بأي امتداد فيكتور
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## khlifi (17 أبريل 2013)

ما شاء الله اعمال جد جيدة :20: 
مرحبا اخي انا من تونس و مغرم بcnc ولديا بعض الاختراعات و الانجازات في هدا المجال
اريد التعرف لاصدقاء في هدا المجال و افضل من تونس ليسهل الاتصال و تبادل الخبرات
هدا لايمنع من التعرف على اخواننا من خارج تونس مع الشكر :34:


----------



## korzaty (18 أبريل 2013)

ما شاء الله اعمال جد جيدة ​:20:​


----------



## aimen1981 (19 أبريل 2013)

الله في غاية الروعة


----------



## عماد شحاتة (22 أبريل 2013)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله عليك


----------



## moh20 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله


----------

